# Teich - Pacht/Unterhalt wie teuer?



## Paule (3. Mai 2004)

Hi,

ich wollte mich mal informieren, was so ein Teich an Pacht kostet und was man da (außer Besatz) sonst noch so investieren muss.
Ich denke da an einen netten Teich, in der Nähe von Bremen, der nicht zu groß ist, aber schon so, dass ich da ein nettes kleines Ökosystem aufbauen könnte und dass der fischmäßig auch was abwirft.
Falls das wichtig ist, der Teich sollte max ca. 100 km von Bremen entfernt sein.

Ich hoffe die Angaben reichen

Paul


----------



## THD (3. Mai 2004)

*AW: Teich - Pacht/Unterhalt wie teuer?*

Willkommen Paule,
deine Angaben sind etwas mager, was verstehst du a) unter "nicht zu groß" und b)unter "fischmäßig was abwirft".
Gerade b) ist hier die entscheidene Frage, willst du Forellen- oder Karpfenmast betreiben, oder verstehtst du darunter, dass man auch mal nen größenen Fisch erwarten kann, falls das letztere zutreffen sollte, mindestens 300 m2 mind. 1m Tiefe zum vernünftigen Abwachsen von Karpfen und Schleien, mind 500 m2 bei mind 1,5 m Tiefe für Hecht oder Zander, für einige Forellen ab 100 m2 mit guten Zulauf.
Als Pachtpreise kann ich nur ca. Preise nennen:
-100 m2 Forellenteich ab 100 € pro Jahr
-1.000 m2 Mischbesatzgewässer 200-500 €/a
Alles nur Schätzungen, wenn du Glück hast findest du auch jemanden, der sein Grundstück saubergehalten haben möchte, dann kanns nix kosten.
Falls du was mit Besatz machen möchtest, oder viel Arbeit z. B. mit Dammerhaltung hast - immer Pachtvertrag.
Wenn du was konkretes hast - melde dich mal.
Grüße THD


----------



## Paule (3. Mai 2004)

*AW: Teich - Pacht/Unterhalt wie teuer?*

Ich dachte so an Zander, Schleien und evtl den einen oder anderen Stör.
Krebse wären auch super.
Ein Forellenteich ist bei mir in der gegen eher problematisch. Es wäre machbar, aber der Boden ist hier moorig und die Bäche teilweise überdüngt und zu Nährstoffreich.

Wie komme ich denn an "Angebote" für Teiche in meiner Region?

MfG Paul


----------



## THD (3. Mai 2004)

*AW: Teich - Pacht/Unterhalt wie teuer?*

@Paule
Wenn Teiche in Zeitungen oder ähnlichem angeboten werden wirds teuer, oft spekulieren die Verpächter auf "Liebhaber" oder Spinner.
Ich würde mir viel Zeit nehmen, evtl. auch mal genaue Landkarten, und die Gewässer abfahren, dann nach Teichen suchen, die mehr oder weniger verwildert oder unbewirtschaftet aussehen und dann den Besitzer direkt ansprechen.
Auch kann man in den entsprechenden Forstämtern nachfragen.
Verweis auf naturnahe Bewirtschaftung, Ökologie, Widereinbürgerung von bestandsbedrohten Kleinfischen hilft oft Wunder.
THD


----------



## THD (3. Mai 2004)

*AW: Teich - Pacht/Unterhalt wie teuer?*

@ Paule
Nur zur Info, Guido sucht im 7. Threat in diesem Forum einen Betreuer für seinen Teich in Uelzen, das sind ca. 100 km von dir, seinen Besatz hat er auch schon hier veröffentlicht, der passt auf deine Vorstellungen.

Schau mal nach.


----------



## Kalle25 (3. Mai 2004)

*AW: Teich - Pacht/Unterhalt wie teuer?*

Eine weitere Möglichkeit wäre, beim Kreisbauernverband nachzufragen. Oftmals liegen bei Bauernhöfen schon seit langer Zeit Teiche direkt nebenan und den Bauern interessiert es nicht mehr.


----------



## Paule (3. Mai 2004)

*AW: Teich - Pacht/Unterhalt wie teuer?*

@THD  ich bin noch Anfänger und hab seinen Thread gelesen, möchte die Verantwortung aber nicht übernehmen.

@Kalle25 weiß garnicht ob es in Bremen sowas gibt, sind doch eher ein kleines Bundesland, mit kaum Landwirtschaft


----------



## THD (4. Mai 2004)

*AW: Teich - Pacht/Unterhalt wie teuer?*

@Paule
Manchmal kann man auch über Kies-oder Sandabbau an interessante Gewässer kommen.
Mir hatte mal ein Betrieb in Thüringen einen ca. 3 ha Baggersee (mit vorh. Besatz) angeboten, 200 € / a, Bedingung: Besuch nur an Wochenden und keine wilden Feiern, da nebenan noch Abbau.
War mir aber zu weit weg und für mich nicht zu kontrollieren.
Hat aber schon "gejuckt"
THD


----------



## THD (4. Mai 2004)

*AW: Teich - Pacht/Unterhalt wie teuer?*

Ach ja: Warum eigendlich pachten. Manchmal will auch ein Bauer ne nasse Wiese (oder Wald) mit Teich verkaufen, Preise liegen dann so bei 0,5 - 2 € / m2.

Aber wie oben schon beschrieben: Nur durch viel Suchen kommt man zum Erfolg.
THD


----------



## Paule (4. Mai 2004)

*AW: Teich - Pacht/Unterhalt wie teuer?*

also suchen suchen suchen 

wie würde ich denn einen see/Teich abfischen, den ich nicht ablassen kann?


----------



## Kalle25 (4. Mai 2004)

*AW: Teich - Pacht/Unterhalt wie teuer?*

Niedersachsen liegt doch nebenan und da gibt es garantiert so etwas.

Zum Abfischen ohne Ablassen gibt es mehrere Möglichkeiten:

1) Angeln
2) Mit Netzen versuchen
3) Wende Dich an die untere Naturschutzbehörde. Die können Dir sagen, ob dort das Elektrofischen erlaubt ist. Die können Dir auch Adressen von Leuten geben, die die entsprechende Lizenz haben. Nur nicht selber irgendwie versuchen!!!!!!!!! Das geht unter Garantie ins Auge. Falls das Elektrofischen erlaubt ist, mußt Du Dich vorher darum kümmern, was mit dem Fisch passieren soll. Der Transport muß gut organisiert sein.


----------



## ulfamsee (12. Mai 2004)

*AW: Teich - Pacht/Unterhalt wie teuer?*

hi paule
ich zahl für 1200 qm forellegeeigneten weiher 120€ pacht im jahr. ist allerdings in franken und nicht bei dir in der gegend...
viel erfolg beim suchen
ulfamsee


----------



## BigBonsay (26. Mai 2004)

*AW: Teich - Pacht/Unterhalt wie teuer?*

heul,

 ja wie jetzt ??

 ihr zahlt echt soooo wenig ??? *dummguck*

 ok, mein gelände ist etwas grösser, 4000 m² wasserfläche und 6000 m² land, aber dafür zahle ich fast 1600 € im jahr !

 zusätzlich kommen natürlich genossenschaft ( bei der fläche zählt das schon als landwirt  ) versicherung usw.

 dank der netten schwarzfischer monatlich ein paar meter neuen zaun und besatz.

 dann kommen noch die gerätschaften wie z.b. aufsitzmäher, motorsense, kettensäge, stromerzeuger, pumpe usw dazu, also es ist nicht so das man denken sollte " ach ich miete mir nen teich und habe ruhe "

 und nochmals weise ich dringends drauf hin ( in eurem eigenen interesse ) denkt an die Fahrstrecke !! 100 km eine tour sind 200 km am tag, die fährt man nicht mal eben nach der arbeit hin um ein paar stunden zu arbeiten.

 Tut euch das nicht an, damit verliert ihr sehr schnell die lust !!

 in diesem sinne

 Greetz
 BigBonsay


----------



## Arealone (1. Juli 2004)

*AW: Teich - Pacht/Unterhalt wie teuer?*

Hallo!
Also eigentlich bin ich ja nicht auf den Kopf gefallen. Aber ich finde einfach nicht die Option einen eigenen neuen Beitrag zu erstellen.
Kann mir da jemand helfen?

Ich suche nämlich im Raum Hamburg/Oldenburg einen oder mehrere Fischteiche, die zu verpachten sind. Größenordnung ca. 1ha. Kann auch auf mehrere Teiche aufgeteilt sein. Optimalerweise sollte Forellenhaltung möglich sein. (Die Zucht soll sich hierauf allerdings nicht beschränken.)
Pachtinteresse über mehrere Jahre in rein biologischer Bewitschaftung.

Wer weiß, wo ich da am besten auf die Suche gehen kann?

Ich bin für jede Hilfe überaus dankbar.

Viele Grüße,

Ullrich


----------



## Naglfar (1. Juli 2004)

*AW: Teich - Pacht/Unterhalt wie teuer?*

servus arealone,
willkommen im board! wird dir gefallen hier. tips gibts immer.
neuen beitrag machst du ganz einfach. wenn du dies jetzt gelesen hast, gehst einen schritt zurück, wo die ganzen beiträge sind(zb. Gewässergütebestimmung und Bewirtschaftung) und gehst auf "neues thema". (kleines symbol links oben)

ich selber bin seit gut einem jahr auf der suche nach einem weiher in oberbayern. ist garnicht so einfach. ruf mal paar kieswerke an. hab ich auch gemacht. hab grad 2 angebote. einmal pacht und einen baggerweiher zu kaufen (ist mir aber a bisserl zu teuer. 4ha grund davon 2,8ha wasser - 200.000euronen)
viel spaß und erfolg! 
gruß,
naglfar


----------



## DonJohnson (12. Juli 2004)

*AW: Teich - Pacht/Unterhalt wie teuer?*

Hallo habe bei ebay was gefunden!!!

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=66438&item=4312951073&rd=1

Kann mir das leider nicht leisten, als armer Student. komme aber gerne mal zum Angeln vorbei!!!

Gruß Don


----------



## hechtrudi (12. Juli 2004)

*AW: Teich - Pacht/Unterhalt wie teuer?*

da sind zu viele räuber im wald :q


----------



## Cloud (15. Juli 2004)

*AW: Teich - Pacht/Unterhalt wie teuer?*

das sieht doch echt mal krass aus...Kein Geld


----------



## chrisler1991 (17. September 2012)

*AW: Teich - Pacht/Unterhalt wie teuer?*

Suche Pachtteich nähe Bremerhaven-Sellstedt
wenn jemand Angebote hat bitte zukommen lassen,Danke


----------



## nostradamus (18. September 2012)

*AW: Teich - Pacht/Unterhalt wie teuer?*

Junge chte mal auf das Datum!

|uhoh:


----------

